# SS 1911 Ultra Carry II Jamming



## tperk100 (Feb 24, 2013)

At the range yesterday, I shot about 8 clips worth of ammo through my SS Ultra Carry II. I have 2 clips, one from Kimber that came with the gun, and another that looks identical made by Chip McCormick Corp. Both clips were jamming up. The slide would stay open without loading the next round. I had to pull the slide back and release to get the next round to load. This happened consistently about twice per clip of ammo.

I bought this gun NIB 7 years ago. I never used it until I recently started carrying it. I have to admit I have never broken it down for cleaning. I use the lazy man's way of cleaning my guns. I spray them well, inside and out, with Ballistol, then "drip dry" and wipe down. I have never in many years had any problems doing this with any of my guns.

I was shooting PMC 45 Auto 230 Gr FMJ.

Any ideas or suggestions on what might be wrong?

Thanks


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tperk100 said:


> At the range yesterday, I shot about 8 clips worth of ammo through my SS Ultra Carry II. I have 2 clips, one from Kimber that came with the gun, and another that looks identical made by Chip McCormick Corp. Both clips were jamming up. The slide would stay open without loading the next round. I had to pull the slide back and release to get the next round to load. This happened consistently about twice per clip of ammo.
> 
> I bought this gun NIB 7 years ago. I never used it until I recently started carrying it. I have to admit I have never broken it down for cleaning. I use the lazy man's way of cleaning my guns. I spray them well, inside and out, with Ballistol, then "drip dry" and wipe down. I have never in many years had any problems doing this with any of my guns.
> 
> ...


Very nice gun,,give it a good cleaning, try it again.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Besides the cleaning that *pic* recommends, I suggest that you let a much more experienced shooter try your gun.
Small pistols are difficult to shoot. You may be having a technique problem.

It is possible that you are somehow pressing the slide stop lever with a thumb or finger, as the slide moves back.
That might be the result of holding the pistol either incorrectly or too loosely.

Small pistols are experts' tools. The learning curve is steep.

Jean and I will be on vacation from tomorrow, 02/25, through Tuesday, 03/05.
We'll be visiting the California granddaughter.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Always clean the shipping oil/grease from a gun unless specifically told not to by the manufacturer.Make sure your thumb is not near the slide relaese,and if it continues look for marks on the slidestop nub from the bullet brushing it while feeding,not uncommon.


----------



## tperk100 (Feb 24, 2013)

After I reported it as abusive, I just ignored CoThg's very rude post.

Sorry I have not closed the case on this....When problem is resolved, I usually do... but forgot to.

I stripped the gun and gave it a REAL GOOD cleaning, and then lubed it according to Kimber's directions. Problem solved.

I am embarrassed to admit just how much dust, dirt, grime, sludge, etc was present before the cleaning. No wonder it did not work. I am going to be more vigilant about care, cleaning, etc........especially for my carry piece.

Thanks to all for your help (all but one anyway)

CASE CLOSED


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Glad it was simple and you have one that runs.


----------



## kimber2guy (May 2, 2013)

tperk100 said:


> After I reported it as abusive, I just ignored CoThg's very rude post.
> 
> Sorry I have not closed the case on this....When problem is resolved, I usually do... but forgot to.
> 
> ...


Maybe you were a little hasty in filing a report. Glad you got things squared away.


----------

